# Ordering coffee



## Span_glish

If you order a "regular coffee," what do you expect to get?

_Black coffee, no sugar, no cream, no decaf?_

That's how I usually order my coffee, but I'm always asked if I want sugar and cream. I am not sure if that's courtesy of the waiter or if I'm using the wrong term.


----------



## maxiogee

I would never ask for "regular" without knowing what each coffeeshop/bar/restaurant understands by that. I either drink my coffee black or I take a cappuchino. I only take cappuchino in places where I know I won't just be getting a mug with an espresso and a little milk and a lot of foam in it. I also only order it when I know it won't be 'poured' by a machine!


----------



## ElaineG

Span_glish said:
			
		

> If you order a "regular coffee," what do you expect to get?
> 
> _Black coffee, no sugar, no cream, no decaf?_
> 
> That's how I usually order my coffee, but I'm always asked if I want sugar and cream. I am not sure if that's courtesy of the waiter or if I'm using the wrong term.


 
Well, I see you are in New York.  For many NY delis and diners, and I suppose maybe even some restaurants, a "coffee regular" would be with cream and sugar.  Why, I can't tell you, I hate sugar in my coffee!

If you want to spare yourself the extra conversation, ask for a "black coffee, no sugar" or "coffee, black, no sugar."  You'll probably still be asked if you want decaf or not, so many people don't drink caffeine anymore, and a good waiter will check, but at least you'll have the condiment part out of the way.


----------



## natasha2000

I wouldn't know in English, but in spanish there are exact words for each type of coffee.
For ejample:
café sólo - little coffee, black, without milk, without cream. They bring you ssugar, though, but they do not put it into the coffee. It is normally served in little bags, and if you want it you put it , if not, you don't.
café largo - the same, only with more water, not so strong.
café americano - same as café largo, but bigger - it is something like double.
cortado - little coffee with a touch of milk
café con leche - white coffee - coffee with milk. This is how they call it in Baercelona, in Madrid, you can also order this saying "desayuno" (breakfast)...
manchado (in Madrid) - milk with a touch of coffee
carajillo - coffee with alcohol, normaly with Baileys, but it can be with anis..
Right now I cannot think of anything else, but there are a lot more...

If you want decaf, you have to say it. It can be also ordered from the coffee machine (which is espresso), and from the bag, which is a bag with instant coffee. They bring you a glass of hot milk and a bag of instant coffee.


----------



## Lynneye

Since moving to Florida and working in Miami, the best coffee is in the Cuban coffeeshops.

I know to order Cafe con Leche (like a latte), or cortadito (strong shot of espresso with some steamed milk). Then there is a colada/coladita - which is the real "cafe cubano".  This is espresso with a heavy dose of sugar mixed in.  Its served in very small cups - a little goes a long way.  It's great.   The ladies at work make it for us in the afternoon - or someone goes out to get some to bring back for the office.  

This is my first post - I am in a very small minority of those who are not bilingual in my office.  My coworkers are from Cuba, Nicaragua, Dominican Rep., Venezuela, Peru, Columbia, Spain, and more.  Its interesting - all Spanish, but I am learning.


----------



## Span_glish

Thank you!  
I usually drink it black/no sugar, but a capuccino or a "carajillo" would be great right now.  We call this last one "con piquete".
I'm still new on the site but "bienvenida" Lynneye.


----------



## cubaMania

Span_glish, I think "regular" means not decaf, not specialty, not mochafrapaspresso, etc.
"black" means either no cream and sugar or just no cream.
Why don't you try using both "black" and "regular" and see what happens.
"coffee, black, regular please"
I am curious as to whether they will ask you if you want sugar, or whether "black" encompasses both no cream and no sugar.


----------



## lsp

In America, the most ordered coffee combo for years has been "light & sweet," so that's become the standard definition of "regular" coffee.


----------



## Brioche

In Australia, no-one would say 'regular' coffee.

If you are at friend's home, and you are offered coffee, you'd say
_just black_ = black and no sugar
_black and one_ = black coffee and 1 spoon of sugar
_just white_ = coffee with milk, no sugar
_white and two_ = coffee with milk and 2 spoons of sugar.

In Australia people do not normally put cream in their coffee.
Some places serve Vienese Coffee with whipped cream.

In a coffee shop there may be lots of possibilities.
long black
short black
cappuccino
flat white 
macchiato
latte
ristretto
affogato
and so on.


----------



## danielfranco

I'm not a coffee drinker (I can sense the horror-struck expressions wafting through the 'net, even now!), so I don't know anything about that culture... Having said that, from a different perspective, could it possibly be that your waiter/server might insist on thinking that you're specifying a size of coffee? You know, regular, as in not small, not grande or tall or jumbo-you-will-never-sleep-again, bucket size coffee?
Just a thought...
Caffeine rules, though!
Dan F


----------



## natasha2000

Well, I am not English native, but the word "regular" usedfor coffee seems odd to me. If I had to ask coffee in English somewhere, I would just use the words Brioche had mentioned... 
Though, if a word "regular" really can be used, or it is used to specify which kind of coffee you would like, well.. Then I have just learnt another use of the word "regular"..


----------



## panjandrum

Around here, regular has no standard meaning.
Sometimes it refers to size, sometimes it refers to variety.

If it is size, you can assume nothing.
The last time I asked for a regular latte, the girl asked me if I was sure I wanted regular, it's large you know - they serve either regular or small.  Elsewhere, and more normally, I see regular and large.

If it's variety, you can assume nothing.
Usually it refers to filter coffee, but not always.  Many coffee shops now don't run a filter machine (fortunately) but serve americano instead.

The best advice is to check the list and use the language they use.

Regular would not have anything to do with sugar, milk, cream, decaff.


----------



## Silvaninha

I don't think people are likely to ask for a 'regular coffee' in Norway, but should they do so I expect the waiter/-tress would take it to mean black coffee (seeing as that's the most 'common', therefore 'regular'), but would still ask whether or not they would want sugar or cream in it.


----------



## badgrammar

There's this wonderful little animation film called "Europe and Italy", and near the end we get a glimpse of how Italians order their coffee.  It's hysterical! You can watch it here http://www.infonegocio.com/xeron/bruno/italy.html.

Maybe this would make a good thread in the cultural discussions forum?  I hope it's okay to post the link here, because the coffee scene is very à propos...


----------



## la reine victoria

My coffee intake at home is minimal. One large cup daily, made with all milk, a soupcon of coffee and no sugar. In restaurants or cafés I never partake.

Exception. In my beloved France I become 'French'. I have 'un grand café au lait chaud' with my breakfast 'pain et croissants'. Sugar is presented in pre-wrapped cubes - these are highly collectable in their decorative packaging. They are usually 'themed' (like cigarette cards, for those old enough to remember). A deliberate ploy to draw sugar cube collectors back to the same establishment in the hope of getting a complete set. I am not such an 'anorak' but must confess to having a small horde of such sugar.

A famous, worldwide, internet auction site, has several such collections on offer.

But I digress. During the day, in France, I often rest my weary, tourist bones in a café where I order simply 'un café'. This is a tiny cup of strong, black coffee - three or four sips and it's gone. More packaged sugar cubes are served whether asked for or not.

After a gourmet dinner I usually order 'un café cognac'. This is a standard 'café' accompanied by a glass of brandy. Yum! A good night's sleep is guaranteed.

I tend to follow the customs of any European country. 'When in Rome, etc.'

Isn't it strange when I pay coffee scant attention 'chez moi'?


LRV


----------



## maxiogee

I never knew that sugar cubes were collectibles. But I started about two years ago to collect the little sachets of granulated sugar one gets in coffee shops. The variety on offer was what started me off and I bought a big glass vase (about 12" across the top and about 24" high) in which to 'display' them. The trouble is that it's a little over one--third full and I don't seem to find new ones too often.


----------



## jokker

badgrammar said:
			
		

> There's this wonderful little animation film called "Europe and Italy", and near the end we get a glimpse of how Italians order their coffee. It's hysterical! You can watch it here http://www.infonegocio.com/xeron/bruno/italy.html.


I am laughing to tears!! Thank you for this link. 
It's cute and funny, yet real and kind of satiric. Many (maybe I shouldn't use "most") situations are familiar to me, but that won't affect my love to Taiwan. I mean I hope, of course, Taiwan will be getting better and better, but I love Taiwan anyway.

Is it true that all European Countries are the same as the video described??


----------



## maxiogee

It's one of the few 'funny' things which I have been directed towards on the web which is really funny. The end was especially good.


----------



## badgrammar

Bruno Bozzetto is a real genius...


----------



## jokker

maxiogee said:
			
		

> I would never ask for "regular" without knowing what each coffeeshop/bar/restaurant understands by that. I either drink my coffee black or I take a cappuchino. I only take cappuchino in places where I know I won't just be getting a mug with an espresso and a little milk and a lot of foam in it. I also only order it when I know it won't be 'poured' by a machine!


You are lucky. It seems that you can have many choices between so many good coffee. 

Starbucks has occupied the coffee market in Taiwan since several years age. There are, of course, many coffee shops, but Starbucks seems to have bocome the most fancy one.

However I don't think that Starbucks' coffee is good enough, yet their prices is expensive enough. A coffee would cost you 80-130 N.T. dallars, which about equals to 2.5-4.5 U.S dallars. At this cost, the milk is "stirred" by a machine (foam).

No one would go Starbucks and ask for a black coffee, as far as I know. Most coffee Starbucks offers are sweet and colourful. You just need to say the name the coffee you want.

I cannot deny the fact that Starbucks' space and decoration is suitable for people who need a place to sit and talk. It seems that many people go there for this need. I had gone there for this need.

I had only drunk once a cup of really good cappuchino with milk stirred by people, not a machine. It's good. But it's O.K.. If I don't drink coffee, I drink tea.


----------



## alpago

ın my country if you want Turkish coffee they will only ask you if you want sugar or not.  it's not up to place, it never changes. And you have no chance to get a Turkish coffee from a machine


----------



## natasha2000

alpago said:
			
		

> ın my country if you want Turkish coffee they will only ask you if you want sugar or not. it's not up to place, it never changes. And you have no chance to get a Turkish coffee from a machine


 
So, Turkish coffee *really* exists in Turkey!!!!! I was told that what we on Balkans call "Turkish coffee" actually doesn't exist in Turkey, and that Turkish people prefer tea. Wow!


----------



## alpago

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> So, Turkish coffee *really* exists in Turkey!!!!! I was told that what we on Balkans call "Turkish coffee" actually doesn't exist in Turkey, and that Turkish people prefer tea. Wow!


 
how can you believe something like that!the name 'Turkish', where it comes from do you think? we dont produce coffee but we use a different method to cook it.the method makes the coffee 'Turkish'. most Turcs prefer tea but we also like our own coffee. I especially love it when my girlfriend cooks. she is a master of coffee.


----------



## badgrammar

alpago said:
			
		

> how can you believe something like that!the name 'Turkish', where it comes from do you think? we dont produce coffee but we use a different method to cook it.the method makes the coffee 'Turkish'. most Turcs prefer tea but we also like our own coffee. I especially love it when my girlfriend cooks. she is a master of coffee.



Okay, okay, Turkey IS known for Turkish coffee, but most of the time, if you just ask for a regular coffee, you will be served a Nescafé in restaurants and cafés, atleast those I've frequented...  Only one of my Turkish friends actually prepares the real thing.  A dying art?


----------



## natasha2000

badgrammar said:
			
		

> Okay, okay, Turkey IS known for Turkish coffee, but most of the time, if you just ask for a regular coffee, you will be served a Nescafé in restaurants and cafés, atleast those I've frequented... Only one of my Turkish friends actually prepares the real thing. A dying art?


 
Actually, not really. In all Balkan countries, it si quite normal to have a Turkish coffee wherever you go. One thing is true, though... You have to specify you want a Tukish coffee.

Alpago, 
sorry if you being ofended by what I said, I really didn't mean it, but in all countries in Balkans, we DO make a special kind of coffee that cannot be found in any other European country, and it is called "turkish coffee". It is the most normal thing that when you visit someone they offer you "coffee" and it would be almost always "turkish coffee". Greece, Serbia, Bosnia, Macedonia, Bulgaria, Rumania, etc, all countries that were 500 years ocuppied by Turks. Even though, I was VERY often told by people who travelled to Tukey that Turks don't actually have what we, on Balkens, call "Tukish coffee", but prefer tea, also prepared in a special way, not the way Europeans do. I am glad I read your post because written by a native Turk who lives in Turkey, so now I know for sure that this is only a myth.


----------



## vlazlo

regarding the "regular" coffee issue: in the u.s. if someone asks you if you want regular coffee, they are asking you if you want coffee with caffeine. remembering the some 10 years (shudders at the thought) of working restauants/bars, it could go something like this: customer: "sir, i would like a cup of coffee" waiter: "i hope that decaf is ok, we are all out of regular coffee." hope this helps.


----------

